# Can TMs you view guest surveys?



## JustTapSkip (Feb 4, 2022)

My TL prints some of them out for the front end to see but is there a way a TM can view all of them?


----------



## DBZ (Feb 4, 2022)

No, only TLs and above can view the NPS surveys.


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 5, 2022)

I wish we could . I figured out the right places to click but was denied access


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Feb 5, 2022)

Used to be, before they got paranoid about every.. thing...


----------

